# Rockhopper Penguin vs. Giant Petrel



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 16, 2015)

It's not all fun and games out there in nature is it?

As the Rockhopper Penguins emerged from the sea to return to their colony this Giant Petrel seized his opportunity...

If anyone is interested in a video from my trip to South Georgia - https://youtu.be/1GiQVVhqmnY







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/2000 sec
Aperture: 7.1
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2015)

Excellent shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------

